# Help on decision for an expensive mask



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

This year I have a small budget for Halloween. Most unfortunately though, this is the first time in a long time that I am looking into dressing up (and am super excited about it). I really want to dress as Leatherface.

I've been looking around for masks, and have come to find the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Remake Leatherface mask in two styles: full over the head, and a 3/4 mask. They have the same face design, however, the 3/4 mask is missing the neck piece.

Full Deluxe Mask:










3/4 Mask:










Based on my searching so far, the deluxe, full over-the-head mask seems to be around $50. The 3/4 mask seems to be $25. For those of you that have experience with expensive masks..... is the full mask really worth the extra $20 to $30? Obviously, I would be able to use whatever I buy for future Halloweens, so I want to get something worthwhile....


Lastly, do any of you have any tips on saving money when purchasing an expensive mask? I am really considering buying a shirt and apron and staining them and finally adding blood to save money....

Sorry for the long post. Any help/advice/insight is appreciated.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmmmm Leatherface....Try here...
http://www.amcreations.net/
only downfall is they start at around $300, but generally I've found mass produced masks don't always hold up as well as some of the independent makers do. I have one of his Tommy masks....I LOVE it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

In my mask experience you generally get what you pay for.

If you spend $25 on a mask it won't be as nice as a $50 mask. There's always exceptions, but that generally holds true.

I'd go for the full over the head one. It just looks better.


----------



## kcharles12 (Aug 24, 2010)

*skip it*

over the head masks are very uncomfortable. Check out screamteam.com they have tons of foam latex prostheses that glue to your face. They move with your expressions and breath making them very comfortable. They cast about $50 but are well worth it. I've done several.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I personally prefer the full mask. I think this makes it easier to adjust the rest of the costumes clothing and not worry about your neck. However you may find it a little warmer. Will this be a problem in Southern Cal? In Ottawa Canada warmer is often better.

When I was buying masks in Jan / Feb there were a lot fo these available on e-bay. It may be worth your while to look there for some deals too.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with doto... Definitely keep your eye out on eBay... Masks like these often go for quite cheap... However with Halloween being just around the corner, it may be a little too late for that.

I will also say that I do not recommend Scream Team at all. Their appliances are fantastic - Their customer service is the worst I've ever had.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Glockink said:


> Hmmmmm Leatherface....Try here...
> http://www.amcreations.net/
> only downfall is they start at around $300, but generally I've found mass produced masks don't always hold up as well as some of the independent makers do. I have one of his Tommy masks....I LOVE it.


Those are awesome!!! Way out of my price range, though.



Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Ask yourself, is it worth the extra $25 for the neck to show? When I look at this guy I am not looking at the neck, throw in the bloody apron and chainsaw and I definitely won't be paying attention to his neck (that's just my opinion Joosa, I have to watch my budget too.)


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

In the 1974 movie he did have a full face mask. I did this costume a few years ago and I used the full face. It is hot and uncomfortable but it does look the best. Also if you have access, use a REAL chainsaw, just make sure to take the blade off. Enter into the party with it running and see how fast people run away!!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd go to a Halloween store and see if they have them in stock so you can try it on. I really wanted to do Davy Jones from Pirates of the Carribean, but when I tried on the mask it just didn't fit me right. Glad I didn't spend the money and then find that out.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

^Yes, I agree. Most of the reviews for the mask online state that the mask is too large. However, I'm a rather big and tall guy, so it might fit well. 


I have to decide now. The date is creeping up on us guys! =)


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

I know where you can get a DOPE chainsaw mask for $110....PM me


----------

